# Jude 7 HCSB



## surnamelevi (Apr 27, 2012)

The help I'm asking for is not theological, but regarding the punctuation used of the translator.



> _In the same way, Sodom and Gomorrah and the cities around them committed sexual immorality and practiced perversions, *just as angels did*, and serve as an example by undergoing the punishment of eternal fire._


I'm having difficulty as to what the HCSB is trying to accomplish with the way they structured this sentence.

Few ideas:
1. Fallen angels committed homosexuality? What?
2. Inserting an interpretation to fit Nephilim as descendants from angelic being/human marriage.
3. Fallen angels serve as an example of judgment just as Sodom/Gomorrah do.
4. Any of the above.

I hold to #3 and can draw that from the other common translations. However the use of the comma in the HCSB makes it seem that #1 and _maybe_ #2 are plausible.


----------



## PointyHaired Calvinist (Apr 27, 2012)

I think it's a forced comparison. Check ESV of Jude 6-7- 

_
And the angels who did not stay within their own position of authority, but left their proper dwelling, he has kept in eternal chains under gloomy darkness until the judgment of the great day-- just as Sodom and Gomorrah and the surrounding cities, which likewise indulged in sexual immorality and pursued unnatural desire, serve as an example by undergoing a punishment of eternal fire._

While the NET has
_You also know that the angels who did not keep within their proper domain but abandoned their own place of residence, he has kept in eternal chains in utter darkness, locked up for the judgment of the great Day. So also Sodom and Gomorrah and the neighboring towns, since they indulged in sexual immorality and pursued unnatural desire35 in a way similar to these angels, are now displayed as an example by suffering the punishment of eternal fire._

The NET assumes the Sodomites did what the angels who left heaven did. The text does not say this, but that the angels (demons) left their place in heaven and were cast out, and the Sodomites abandoned God-ordained sex and were also sent to hell. Again the problem with interpretation as you translate.


----------

